# RC model shops



## Happyexpat

We are visiting Bangkok for three days in February and I am wondering if prices for RC planes / helicopters and RC equipment are better than Europe (most of the stuff is after all made in the far east) and if there is a good model shop there. If so can somebody supply the name and address.

Second question where is the best place to go to get a river trip?


----------



## joseph44

Minicraft Hobby - Radio control (R/C or RC) model aircraft, free flight glider, rubber power aircraft, spare parts and accessories
Google á»ÅÀÒÉÒ


----------



## joseph44

http://www.hobbythai.com/english.htm&hl=th&langpair=auto|en


----------



## Happyexpat

Many thanks for the info


----------

